# Voting Poll: PotM September 2012



## Overread (Oct 1, 2012)

After a long and changing season we draw to another round of voting! A surprising end of the month as several nominations jump in just at the very last moments of the month! Cast your votes, and good luck all!

Classy Smoking Break by Hooligan Dan






Color by Arkanjel Imaging





Ceiling Architecture by Bo4key





Hosier Lane by JoshuaSimPhotography





Abstract by Buckster





Pleasant Stroll by OregonT3i





Light rays in the Enchanted Forest by Derrel 





Beach at Dawn by MaxCJ





Matlock Pier by Invisible





_ by Bitter Jeweler





Abstract by Bitter Jeweler


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Oct 1, 2012)

The pics are getting better every month!


----------



## johncam (Oct 31, 2012)

I vote for Light rays in the Enchanted Forest


----------



## runnah (Oct 31, 2012)

Very hard to choose!


----------



## ali123 (Nov 2, 2012)

nice post


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2012)

A very very close run month, with three very clear leaders and just a vote between the two top. Congratulations to all who had nominated photos


----------



## panblue (Nov 2, 2012)

Really cool!


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Nov 2, 2012)

Dang. Wish the poll had closed yesterday when I was ahead. Congrats, Invisible!


----------



## invisible (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey, I've just gotten the message telling me that my photo had won! How cool is that? When I checked the poll yesterday, Dan's photo was ahead. Moreover, when I checked a few weeks ago, Dan's photo was running away with it so I never thought mine stood a chance. There were many great candidates, but his photo was my favourite to win.

Anyway, thanks very much snowbear for the nomination and to those who voted for my photo. snowbear, I'll be sending you a print of the pier  check your inbox in a few minutes


----------



## sm4him (Nov 2, 2012)

invisible said:


> Hey, I've just gotten the message telling me that my photo had won! How cool is that? When I checked the poll yesterday, Dan's photo was ahead. Moreover, when I checked a few weeks ago, Dan's photo was running away with it so I never thought mine stood a chance. There were many great candidates, but his photo was my favourite to win.
> 
> Anyway, thanks very much snowbear for the nomination and to those who voted for my photo. snowbear, I'll be sending you a print of the pier &#8211; check your inbox in a few minutes



Now THAT is an awesome gesture--Kudos, Invisible!
There were at least 5 photos that were on very nearly equal footing for me this month--picking just one is getting harder and harder.


----------



## invisible (Nov 3, 2012)

sm4him said:


> There were at least 5 photos that were on very nearly equal footing for me this month--picking just one is getting harder and harder.


There is at least one that I wouldn't mind having on my wall


----------



## snowbear (Nov 3, 2012)

invisible said:


> Hey, I've just gotten the message telling me that my photo had won! How cool is that? When I checked the poll yesterday, Dan's photo was ahead. Moreover, when I checked a few weeks ago, Dan's photo was running away with it so I never thought mine stood a chance. There were many great candidates, but his photo was my favourite to win.
> 
> Anyway, thanks very much snowbear for the nomination and to those who voted for my photo. snowbear, I'll be sending you a print of the pier  check your inbox in a few minutes



Again, you are most welcome, and thank you again for sharing this photo with us.  Im looking forward to the print, and already have a spot picked out on the wall to hang it.

Yes, it is getting hard to select just one.


----------



## juliarvil973 (Jan 24, 2013)

i like the color much better than the seem to be winning one. i think the use of teh color in this picture is much better


----------

